# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Capsule robots, STORM Lab, Vanderbilt University, Nashville, Tennessee, USA

## Airicist

Website - pillforge.github.io

Team:

Pietro Valdastri

Akos Ledeczi

----------


## Airicist

"Vanderbilt’s medical capsule robots’ hardware, software goes open-source"

November 4, 2015

----------

